# Is Shell like Human nails?!



## doctrin13th (Dec 2, 2011)

As I'm aware of, human fingernails or toenails are keratin just like tortoise shell.

I'm wondering, can we clip/cut their shell and don't feel nothing like when we clip our nails? Doesn't it affect the overall health of the tortoise?

Maybe you are wondering why would somebody clip a tortoise shell... 

Well, to answer that. In my other thread, I asked if a sulcata carry a unique feature that will let us, owners, distinguish one from another sulcata, just like human fingerprint. I guess that thread is not resolved yet 

So if it's not cruel, if it doesn't hurt, if it won't affect the health of a tortoise, then maybe (I'll still think about it) clipping a shell (with design ) is my answer.


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 2, 2011)

There are no nerve endings in the shell, but the body is closely attached inside.

I would not recommend clipping, engraving or etching into the shell as you could weaken it and the last thing you need is for the shell to crack either at the time or a later date.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 2, 2011)

It could absolutely affect the tortoise's health as well as having no other positive benefits. By clipping, engraving or etching a tortoise's shell you would be exposing the underlying bone to the possibility of bacterial and fungal attacks. When the outer keratin layer of the shell is penetrated or damaged it can take several months, even years to heal, if it does at all. The injured area will always like just like that, an injured area.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't do it. Natural is always better.


----------



## ascott (Dec 2, 2011)

Seriously? You are not going to really vandalize your tortoise shell are you? A tortoise shell is such a work of art as is.....


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with everyone else , it would be very cruel to do that to your tortoise... Sounds awful


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2011)

When you clip your fingernail too short...down into what we call the quick, it bleeds and it hurts like hell!!!! The same holds true for your tortoise's shell. If you clip an edge, it probably wouldn't have any feeling, but if you clip up into the part that bleeds, it would hurt the tortoise quite badly!


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I hope with what some of the members have told you, you will forget about this idea...


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 2, 2011)

The approved method of permanently marking a tortoise for field research is to file small notches in the marginals that flare out. On the Red-footed, for example, that would be the rear marginals. 

A better method used by breeders, etc. with many torts is to use acrylic or latex paint to put a number on the shell- just a number or name, not a shape like a square with the number on it. It will wear off in a season so needs to be reapplied, but the thin, flexible paint lines will not hurt the tort or interfere with shell growth.

The most common method used by keepers with smaller numbers is to just photograph the shell patterns and look for some characteristics. I find that the last vertebral scute (the one over what would be the hips) is usually distinctive enough for this purpose. I had Red-footeds with a bat, an M, a sideways hourglass, etc. there.


----------



## JLSchmittou (Dec 2, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> The approved method of permanently marking a tortoise for field research is to file small notches in the marginals that flare out. On the Red-footed, for example, that would be the rear marginals.
> 
> A better method used by breeders, etc. with many torts is to use acrylic or latex paint to put a number on the shell- just a number or name, not a shape like a square with the number on it. It will wear off in a season so needs to be reapplied, but the thin, flexible paint lines will not hurt the tort or interfere with shell growth.
> 
> The most common method used by keepers with smaller numbers is to just photograph the shell patterns and look for some characteristics. I find that the last vertebral scute (the one over what would be the hips) is usually distinctive enough for this purpose. I had Red-footeds with a bat, an M, a sideways hourglass, etc. there.



^^^^love this!!!

It took me two plus weeks to see differences in my torts shells!!! It's hard.. I finally was able to see they both have two distinctive (well, enough for me) markings on their shells, above their tails. So I named based in those markings. You can score latex/acrylic paint anywhere for cheap.. Don't do nail polish though.. It'd be cool to watch the critters walking around in color


----------



## ascott (Dec 2, 2011)

```
It'd be cool to watch the critters walking around in color
```

I hope you don't mean to paint their shell, do you?


----------



## Weda737 (Dec 2, 2011)

Not to go off topic, but why is latex and acrylic okay but not nail polish, I thought it was pretty much acrylic. I don't paint my tortoise, I'm just wondering.


----------



## ascott (Dec 2, 2011)

Weda, I personally believe in not applying any paint or nail polish (from what was posted it apparently was mentioned because latex has give and hence will not obstruct shell growth) I however do not understand why a shell would be painted for so long as the need for flexible paint????


----------



## JLSchmittou (Dec 2, 2011)

Weda737 said:


> Not to go off topic, but why is latex and acrylic okay but not nail polish, I thought it was pretty much acrylic. I don't paint my tortoise, I'm just wondering.



Nail polish has a drying agent (as well as adhesive agent) that I would imagine would be unhealthy (causing irritation, drying out, and overall affect the ph of a tort shell), but latex lacks that drying agent, latex paints are almost literally just a liquid plastic, and nail polish is more complex... That's why your kids finger paints peel right off of fingers, hands, pots, granite... Hair.... Face... And tile floors (not that I have personal experience cleaning said paint off of EVERY surface in my house)


----------



## fbsmith3 (Dec 2, 2011)

When your turtle is resting, see how soft you have to touch him before he realizes. Maybe it's my problem, but whenever I lightly tough my Boxies they know and react. One is shy and pulls herself in, the other is always hungry and pulls her head out to ask for some food.

I do love looking at a Turtles shell, I have always found them fascinating and still love to look at them everyday.


----------



## ascott (Dec 2, 2011)

FB, you are absolutely right....this is one thing that I do to my brumating CDTs if I can not feel a foot in the dark to tickle to do a clear breath test every so often....I can gently and barely touch any part of their shell and they give that awesome clear breath thing...


----------



## doctrin13th (Dec 2, 2011)

Alright I give up!!!
I didn't mean a big clipping.

By the way, I'm just wondering. Far from doing it.
I love my sulcata that's why I asked before doing something

Thanks guys for the reply


----------



## Weda737 (Dec 2, 2011)

JLSchmittou said:


> Weda737 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to go off topic, but why is latex and acrylic okay but not nail polish, I thought it was pretty much acrylic. I don't paint my tortoise, I'm just wondering.
> ...



Oh, good to know, thank you. I don't have any kids but I do remember myself having some of that peel off nail polish as a kid, I remembered it when I asked my original question lol Ohhh memories.


----------

